# Horse passport



## Katie8160 (5 November 2017)

Hi I am in the process of buying a pony, which had a passport however it has been lost. Would I need to apply for a duplicate and a change of ownership, at the same time. Also would I need a vet to fill out the silloute before submitting? ( because its already had one done)


----------



## Midlifecrisis (6 November 2017)

The current owners should purchase new passport in order to sell to you..there will be charges for vet to note details of pony.


----------



## Katie8160 (6 November 2017)

I thought so I don&#8217;t fancy the £5,000 fine! I&#8217;ve only put a deposit down however I won&#8217;t be purchasing without the passport. Thank you


----------



## Shay (9 November 2017)

Its actually illegal to sell the horse to you without a passport.


----------



## joosie (10 November 2017)

Ditto above. The current owners MUST get a new passport before they sell.


----------



## ihatework (10 November 2017)

2 things - as others above have said don't buy without current owners providing passport.

But I'd also evaluate who is selling you the horse and how trustworthy they might be.
If this is a dealer selling a cheap horse don't believe a word they say. Run in the opposite direction.


----------

